# How to change Catalyst version?

## lixo1

Dear all,

I just update my system from the previous ati-drivers-10.9 to ati-drivers-10.12, but amdcccle shows catalyst version 10.9, what I'm missing?

Thank you very much!

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

I don't think AMD could make it more difficult if they tried!  Believe it or not, these days I have to do the following after merging e.g. ati-drivers-10.12:

1. Get to a VT (e.g. Ctrl-Alt-F2)

2. Log in as root user

3. /etc/init.d/xdm stop (you must stop X)

4. cd /etc/ati

5. cat amdpcsdb | grep 10.11 (it found "10.11")

6. cat amdpcsdb.default | grep 10.12 (it found "10.12")

7. cp amdpcsdb.default amdpcsdb

8. emerge -C ati-drivers

9. emerge -1v ati-drivers

10. eselect opengl set ati

11. /opt/bin/aticonfig --initial -f

12. Reboot or /etc/init.d/xdm restart

I discovered that Ctrl-Alt-F<n> no longer worked after this process.  The solution was given in these forums by user mikepitt: re-merge xf86-input-keyboard, xkeyboard-config and xkbcomp.

----------

## lixo1

Wow, incredible!!!

Yes, I believe, now it works! Thank you so much!

----------

